# The breakthrough into modernity



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2010)

E' una mostra al Van Gogh Museum su Paul Gauguin. Durante l'esposizione di Parigi del 1889 Gauguin e altri artisti si esibirono al Caffe' des Arts , questa mostra rievoca quell'esposizione (ci sono altri nomi oltre Gauguin). Tra le opere spicca la _Volpini suite_ (dal nome del proprietario del Caffe' des Arts) una serie di 11 stampe su carta giallo canarino. 
Ve la consiglio nel caso vi troviate in zona... ma credo che la faranno viaggiare, se si trovera' dalle vostre parti fateci un salto, ne vale veramente la pena


----------



## ignavius (19 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' una mostra al Van Gogh Museum su Paul Gauguin. Durante l'esposizione di Parigi del 1889 Gauguin e altri artisti si esibirono al Caffe' des Arts , questa mostra rievoca quell'esposizione (ci sono altri nomi oltre Gauguin). Tra le opere spicca la _Volpini suite_ (dal nome del proprietario del Caffe' des Arts) una serie di 11 stampe su carta giallo canarino.
> Ve la consiglio nel caso vi troviate in zona... ma credo che la faranno viaggiare, se si trovera' dalle vostre parti fateci un salto, ne vale veramente la pena


grazie! :up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' una mostra al Van Gogh Museum su Paul Gauguin. Durante l'esposizione di Parigi del 1889 Gauguin e altri artisti si esibirono al Caffe' des Arts , questa mostra rievoca quell'esposizione (ci sono altri nomi oltre Gauguin). Tra le opere spicca la _Volpini suite_ (dal nome del proprietario del Caffe' des Arts) una serie di 11 stampe su carta giallo canarino.
> Ve la consiglio nel caso vi troviate in zona... ma credo che la faranno viaggiare, se si trovera' dalle vostre parti fateci un salto, ne vale veramente la pena


 l'aspetto al ducale.speriamo


----------



## aristocat (20 Marzo 2010)

*Buono a sapersi ...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> E' una mostra al Van Gogh Museum su Paul Gauguin. Durante l'esposizione di Parigi del 1889 Gauguin e altri artisti si esibirono al Caffe' des Arts , questa mostra rievoca quell'esposizione (ci sono altri nomi oltre Gauguin). Tra le opere spicca la _Volpini suite_ (dal nome del proprietario del Caffe' des Arts) una serie di 11 stampe su carta giallo canarino.
> Ve la consiglio nel caso vi troviate in zona... ma credo che la faranno viaggiare, se si trovera' dalle vostre parti fateci un salto, ne vale veramente la pena


... Gauguin, tra i primi pittori che mi hanno folgorata da piccola! Ahhhh :up:!
Se la mostra cade nella mia orbita ci faccio un salto :singleeye:


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> ... Gauguin, tra i primi pittori che mi hanno folgorata da piccola! Ahhhh :up:!
> Se la mostra cade nella mia orbita ci faccio un salto :singleeye:


Io da Van Gogh, la mia prima copia in terza media e' stata Campo di grano con corvi ma coi pastelli a olio

Questo rimane uno dei miei preferiti (questa foto non rende merito)


----------



## aristocat (21 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io da Van Gogh, la mia prima copia in terza media e' stata Campo di grano con corvi ma coi pastelli a olio
> 
> Questo rimane uno dei miei preferiti (questa foto non rende merito)


La copia di un Van Gogh in 3^, A3 pastelli a olio per la prof di disegno...un classico!:mrgreen:.

Comunque di Gauguin, alle medie, mi avevano colpito i colori, i soggetti che sceglieva, e naturalmente la sua biografia...
un paio di opere (la maggior parte hanno titoli in tahitiano) tanto per gradire


----------



## Lettrice (23 Marzo 2010)

Mi son dimenticata di segnalarvi una mostra all'Hermitage di Amsterdam : _From Matisse to Malevich: Pioneers of Modern Art_. Anche questa se dovesse viaggiare non perdetevela. 75 opere da Matisse a Picasso a Derain, De Vlaminck, Kandinsky and Malevich che appartengono all'Hermitage di St.Petersburg:up:


----------



## giobbe (24 Marzo 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi son dimenticata di segnalarvi una mostra all'Hermitage di Amsterdam : _From Matisse to Malevich: Pioneers of Modern Art_. Anche questa se dovesse viaggiare non perdetevela. 75 opere da Matisse a Picasso a Derain, *De Vlaminck*, Kandinsky and Malevich che appartengono all'Hermitage di St.Petersburg:up:


Lo avevo anche nelle biglie da spiaggia. Che ricordi...

http://walloffame.infostradasports.com/images/240x336/54165.jpg


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Lo avevo anche nelle biglie da spiaggia. Che ricordi...
> 
> http://walloffame.infostradasports.com/images/240x336/54165.jpg


 ANATEMA:racchia:


----------

